# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Vì sao từ Corel sang Artcam bị vỡ hình

## destiny4491

Em cắt máy CNC, chuyển file từ Corel sang Artcam để cắt nhưng bị vỡ hình như này. Vậy nhờ mọi người tư vấn giúp, em xin cảm ơn và hậu tạ !

----------


## cuong

bạn xài art cam 8 hay 9 , mình chuển sang xài artcam 8 thì thấy không bị nữa, hiện vẫn chưa rõ lý do

----------


## nnk

save as autocad 2000 thử coi sao nhe

----------


## saudau

Thử xuất dạng *.dwg nhé.

----------


## dungvu.129

Trước khi xuất file bạn làm như sau:
1. Chọn thanh công cụ Shape Tool (F10), sau đó chọn toàn bộ đối tượng cần xuất file.

2. Chọn công cụ Add nodes. Ấn thêm vài lần để tăng mật độ điểm.

Sau đó xuất file ra bình thường.
Vì mật độ điểm ảnh đã tăng lên nên sẽ không bị vỡ hình nữa.
Bạn thử xem!

----------

CKD, cuong

----------


## zinken2

> Em cắt máy CNC, chuyển file từ Corel sang Artcam để cắt nhưng bị vỡ hình như này. Vậy nhờ mọi người tư vấn giúp, em xin cảm ơn và hậu tạ !


mình gập vài lần trường hợp này. cách xử lý của mình là dùng thanh công cụ đổ mầu (hìng cái gáo -phím G) đổ mầu trong corel đối với từng hình để xử lý lỗi của file. xong xuất xang artcam thì hết lỗi. thank

----------

